

Ask HN: I love astronomy and I would like to do something about it. - jk8

I love astronomy, and I wanted to become an astronomer since I was kid. I build web sites now.<p>I would love to do something about it. I would buy a telescope, but I rent an apartment on the 9th floor and I have windows only on one side of the room. I don't even know where to start. After work hours, I am working on my pet projects, and I would love to do something with astronomy.<p>Any suggestions?
======
revorad
Have you tried going camping? There's too much light pollution in cities
anyway.

I come from Pune (India) and we were lucky to have a world class astronomy
research institute a stone's throw away from my house. They often organised
outdoor events for young people. Check it out - <http://www.iucaa.ernet.in>.
They have some community projects like the Virtual Observatory which you might
be able to do something with remotely (I think you can get loads of data). I
know the director of the institute personally, so if you do find it useful and
want to explore further, drop me an email (in profile).

~~~
jk8
I am no where close to pune, but I will check it out when I come to visit my
family.

------
tjr
Is there an open-to-the-public observatory anywhere near you? About a half-
hour from where I live there is a small observatory with some reasonably
heavy-duty telescopes, and areas to set up your own telescope, with monthly
"guided tours" of what can be seen at each respective time of the year.

~~~
jk8
Yes, I found one. It is open to public only on tuesday's, so I will have to
check it out. Thanks for the tip.

------
robfitz
Read 'The Age of Wonder' By Richard Holmes. It will get you outside ;)

~~~
jk8
Sounds like a good book

------
gcheong
Are there any astronomy groups that meet where you live?

~~~
gcheong
Also, as for a first telescope you might consider the galileoscope:

<https://www.galileoscope.org/gs/>

